

[Video] US Marshal goes berserk smashing woman’s phone for recording him - electic
http://www.rawstory.com/2015/04/watch-us-marshal-goes-berserk-smashing-womans-phone-for-recording-him-on-public-sidewalk/

======
ColinWright
I hope she kept the pieces and sends them to a recovery service - it's almost
certainly the case that the video is recoverable by suitably skilled people.

